# Recommended breeders in the bay area



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I evidently don't know geography, I'm sorry ignore me!


----------



## kayakhappy (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been in contact with Linda at Foxfire in Petaluma and she has been wonderful. She is planning a breeding in the fall with pups going home Jan/Feb.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello there!

When I was looking for a puppy, I interacted closely with Starchasers golden retrievers (located in Santa Rosa and works closely with Foxfire goldens, who are very nice as well) and Regency goldens (located in Gilroy). I was on the list with both breeders, but unfortunately the pregnancy did not materialize in one case, and in the other, the litter size was smaller than expected.. so I ended up with my Murphy from another wonderful breeder further down south in Exeter (Scotts 24K) 

You could also try reaching out to Jennifer Masterson (Masters goldens) She was great to talk to and gave me a lot of advice.. 

A really nice way to meet breeders is probably go to one of the dog shows or an event organized by the NorCALGRC. I met a lot of breeders and their dogs at the Cow Palace Dog show held in January each year in Daly City. There is also an annual workshop conducted by the NorcalGRC this Saturday (August 15) in Hayward. I expect you should be able to see a lot of folks there. More details here: https://www.facebook.com/events/688512817948482/

If you can't make it on Saturday, I think there is another golden specific event held later in the year (in October).. You can follow the NorcalGRC page or reach out to them and ask them for details and more puppy referrals.


----------



## sv07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you !

Do you have any suggestions on knight's golden retrievers - Simmi valley ? 

And how is Joanne ? Would you recommend a puppy from 24k? 

Thank you!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sv07 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on knight's golden retrievers - Simmi valley ?
> 
> ...


You seem to have changed your parameters. First you were looking for NorCal, now the two breeders you mentioned are in SoCal. Where are you willing to go?

Joanne Scott breeds nice dogs. On dealing with her personally, there are mixed reviews. I have never bought a puppy from her, so I don't know her in that sense. PM goldenjackpuppy, who bought a puppy from Joanne. And by the way there are two kennels with 24K in the name, and it's easy to get them confused. There is "Scott's 24K," by Joanne Scott, and there is just plain "24K" by Judi Voss (whom I have a dog from -- Ziva, in the right hand photo in my signature).

I don't know Knight's Goldens in Simi Valley, and I know most of the good breeders in SoCal. From what I can find on them, I am skeptical. They look like a BYB, to me, though I'm just gleaning that from what I see on the web.

In NorCal, Jennifer Masterson of Masters Goldens is an excellent choice. You might also try Jan Richards of Osprey Goldens. I don't know if Jan has any litters in her near future, but I do know that one of her boys has recently sired a couple of litters.

In SoCal you might want to look at my list of breeders here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html If I recall correctly, I think Five Star/Musicur Goldens and Calico Goldens just had litters. And Cathie Turner of Sunbeam Goldens almost always has something in the works.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

sv07 said:


> Do you have any suggestions on knight's golden retrievers - Simmi valley ?


a litter advertised on the AKC website has these has the sire/dam: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals & Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

The dam only has a practitioner heart clearance & while the sire has hips & elbows he too only has a practitioner heart clearance & out of date eye clearance


----------



## sv07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you all so much! 

@ Dana Runs, We are pretty much ok to travel anywhere within California to get our puppy! I wasn't very particular on the location of the breeder, just very concerned about the breeder and the quality of the puppies. Thank you for your wonderful list, I contacted all of them, many of them have a puppy only late this year, or early next year.

However, Linda @ foxfire gave me some contacts, and we like this breeder sundancers goldens located in Sonoma Valley - Ca. They have a litter now, and ready to go home in September - which works for us perfectly - timing wise.

Can you recommend her, and please let me know if we should be concerned of anything at all on deciding to getting a puppy from them.

Thank you all once again !!


----------



## sv07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's the link www.sundancergoldens.com


----------



## minnie shukla (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi! would you know anything about Gilroy Goldens?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

minnie shukla said:


> Hi! would you know anything about Gilroy Goldens?


Welcome, you may want to start a thread of your own. 

I did a search for Gilroy Goldens, they are mentioned in this thread. 


https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co.../505976-info-particular-bay-area-breeder.html


----------

